# Deism



## hummdaddy (Sep 16, 2011)

i know i keep getting called an atheist ,but i think i am  more along the lines of this or alien intelligence....how bout ya'll
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deism


----------



## vowell462 (Sep 17, 2011)

I consider myself Agnostic I guess. I just dont know the answers, dont claim too, and dont believe anyone else does.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Sep 18, 2011)

The deist position can include a god that is similar to the bible.. so I prefer to hope not... There may have been  a creator, but I doubt it was anything like the bible says it is. 

If you are referring to aliens like the show Ancient Aliens refers to, sure, A LOT of that show seems much more logical and evident than the god of the bible. It seems likely with very little convincing, while god took years to take root when I was younger. 

Like vowell I don't know any answers to life and I doubt anyone else knows the real, 100% true story.


----------



## hummdaddy (Sep 18, 2011)

TripleXBullies said:


> The deist position can include a god that is similar to the bible.. so I prefer to hope not... There may have been  a creator, but I doubt it was anything like the bible says it is.
> 
> If you are referring to aliens like the show Ancient Aliens refers to, sure, A LOT of that show seems much more logical and evident than the god of the bible. It seems likely with very little convincing, while god took years to take root when I was younger.
> 
> Like vowell I don't know any answers to life and I doubt anyone else knows the real, 100% true story.



i took it as mother nature was a creator that, or aliens would be my thinking


----------



## jmharris23 (Sep 18, 2011)

I just can't help but find it hilarious that you can believe in aliens but not a creator God. Just saying


----------



## vowell462 (Sep 18, 2011)

jmharris23 said:


> I just can't help but find it hilarious that you can believe in aliens but not a creator God. Just saying



What if God is an alien?


----------



## hummdaddy (Sep 18, 2011)

vowell462 said:


> What if God is an alien?



that is my point we just figured out test tube babies and cloning not long ago... i think they would know that already?


----------



## vowell462 (Sep 18, 2011)

hummdaddy said:


> that is my point we just figured out test tube babies and cloning not long ago... i think they would know that already?



I know. Im fascinated by the whole alien theory. I love learning more about it.


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 19, 2011)

vowell462 said:


> I consider myself Agnostic I guess. I just dont know the answers, dont claim too, and dont believe anyone else does.



.... then what makes you think the answers even exist?


----------



## TheBishop (Sep 19, 2011)

Some of the greatest men in history, some of our most brilliant founding fathers were diests.  Names like Franklin, Jefferson, Madison, and more. But I don't believe Diesm would not coinside with alien theory.  Diesm is the belief in a much more hands off diety than the alien theory would suggest.


----------



## hummdaddy (Sep 19, 2011)

TheBishop said:


> Some of the greatest men in history, some of our most brilliant founding fathers were diests.  Names like Franklin, Jefferson, Madison, and more. But I don't believe Diesm would not coinside with alien theory.  Diesm is the belief in a much more hands off diety than the alien theory would suggest.



i am not picking one or the other ... i think that we were evolved  by nature or by aliens .... i don't think there is a god that plays with our everyday lives or one we answer to when we die ... i think when we die we are 6 ft under and the spirit walks the earth...my son still plays with my mom from time to time ....he can pick her out of photo's and name her , and he never knew her ...this was before we ever told him who she was ...


----------



## JB0704 (Sep 19, 2011)

hummdaddy said:


> i am not picking one or the other ... i think that we were evolved  by nature or by aliens .....



I may have asked this before, but am too lazy to go back and search, but, if it was aliens, wouldn't the aliens be "god?"  And then we are still stuck wondering where the aliens originated.


----------



## hummdaddy (Sep 19, 2011)

i have never seen you ask that question , but i would have to say they came from evolution... i think we are a pearl on a pearl (earth like planets)necklace with many pearls out there(never ending)...i have put on here before that i have seen a ufo before when i was younger and that is why i lean more towards that...kind of like a science project they keep coming down here to check on us, to see how we are doing... i think the universe was made naturally,having no help from any being or god...


----------



## JB0704 (Sep 19, 2011)

hummdaddy said:


> i have never seen you ask that question , but i would have to say they came from evolution... i think we are a pearl on a pearl (earth like planets)necklace with many pearls out there(never ending)...i have put on here before that i have seen a ufo before when i was younger and that is why i lean more towards that...kind of like a science project they keep coming down here to check on us, to see how we are doing... i think the universe was made naturally,having no help from any being or god...



I remember you mentioning seeing a UFO.  So, you're position is that there is no "god," but aliens put us here?

So, wouldn't the aliens still be our "god?"


----------



## hummdaddy (Sep 19, 2011)

JB0704 said:


> I remember you mentioning seeing a UFO.  So, you're position is that there is no "god," but aliens put us here?
> 
> So, wouldn't the aliens still be our "god?"



no god that is in my everyday life , like christians and some other religions   seem to think...   that is why i said i am do not think i am an atheist


----------



## Madman (Sep 19, 2011)

hummdaddy said:


> i know i keep getting called an atheist ,but i think i am  more along the lines of this or alien intelligence....how bout ya'll
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deism



Who planted the aliens that planted us?


----------



## hummdaddy (Sep 19, 2011)

Madman said:


> Who planted the aliens that planted us?



read the whole thread before you post....


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 19, 2011)

Madman said:


> Who planted the aliens that planted us?





hummdaddy said:


> read the whole thread before you post....



Yea Madman! Mr. evolution planted the aliens! Either that or Ms. Nature.


----------



## bullethead (Sep 19, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> Yea Madman! Mr. evolution planted the aliens! Either that or Ms. Nature.



Evolution on this planet may have come from life on another planet. ???

Unless there is a Christian Bible on those other planets that explain "how" those aliens came into existence, I doubt the same God poofed them into existence either. Being that "we" are made in "his" image I am sure their Bible explains why they look like they do.


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 19, 2011)

bullethead said:


> Evolution on this planet may have come from life on another planet. ???
> 
> Unless there is a Christian Bible on those other planets that explain "how" those aliens came into existence, I doubt the same God poofed them into existence either. Being that "we" are made in "his" image I am sure their Bible explains why they look like they do.



Begging the question fallacy.


----------



## bullethead (Sep 19, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> Begging the question fallacy.



Exactly! Religious Doctrines are full of that.


----------



## bigreddwon (Sep 19, 2011)

I am _as_ sure there is _NO_ god as I am _sure_ there is _no_ 'magic' or Santa or Tooth fairy.

However, I do not know about aliens, It seems foolish to assume we are the only intelligent life in the galaxy..


----------



## atlashunter (Sep 19, 2011)

jmharris23 said:


> I just can't help but find it hilarious that you can believe in aliens but not a creator God. Just saying



We know for a fact that life exists in at least one place in the universe. The same can't be said for any supernatural being.


----------



## hummdaddy (Sep 19, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> Yea Madman! Mr. evolution planted the aliens! Either that or Ms. Nature.



at least i believe in a physical something i have seen .... not the aliens themselves , but the ship, not some power hungry ,all knowing ,killing mystical being...

i have toned down my post , because i think everyone has a right to believe what they want to believe...it's a free country,but if you are gonna jab at me i will give a right cross back


----------



## Asath (Sep 19, 2011)

"What if God is an alien?"

Darn.  Good thought.  I nearly choked up my dinner from laughing so hard.  This is so right.  I mean, you'd have to think that if this proposed 'God' is not of this earth, and has no physical presence, then that is as close as we need to get to the definition of 'Alien,' isn't it? If there were a 'God' (which there cannot be), then that God would be 'Alien' to us by the very description that folks attribute. Wouldn't it?  You nailed it.  If there is a God, then God has to be an 'Alien.'

And this -- "Who planted the aliens that planted us?"  My cheeks hurt from all this laughing.  So, who planted the God who planted the aliens who planted us?  And who planted whatever planted the God who planted the . . . .?  Gads!  The series of rationalizations is endlessly self-redacting . . . But really, nobody suggested that aliens 'planted' us.  Honest.  Still, it plays into the same hand -- a 'God' cannot be human or earthly, and so must be 'Alien.'    

Yet more laughs: "However, I do know about aliens . . . "  Really?  Do they cross a few hundred thousand light years of space, and somehow locate us in all of this Universe around us, just to mess with us?  Or did they drop off Lady Gaga as an warning to us?  Be serious. Can you really, honestly, say that you know about aliens from your own personal experience of them?    

Sorry folks.  There are no 'Gods' of any sort.  Not Sun Gods, Moon Gods, Gods of vengeance, or Gods of thunder.  None.  And insofar as 'Aliens' go, the universe as far as we can see small parts of it is pretty huge, so there is a fair possibility that somewhere out there in the vastness of it all there might possibly exist other life, and possibly other intelligent life.  The chances that that is true are vanishingly small, from what we can see from our small planet, and the further chances that such a group would even know we are here, let alone be able to find us and drop by now and again are well below zero.  Unless they have, say, 500,000 year life-spans and tons of patience. And one heck of a sense of humor.

It all makes for some cool speculation, both the 'God' conceit and the 'Alien' imagining, but the truth is unfortunately much more mundane.  Not a chance, either way.  I know that the truth is sort of an ego buster, but, really, our own planet doesn't even respect our egos, and wipes us out by the tens of thousands yearly. Tell the next hurricane or tornado that you have a Book that makes you special, and see if you get a satisfactory answer from an earthquake.  

And yes, everyone has the right to believe in things.  But if the things they believe in have no basis in demonstration, then everyone else has the right to ask them to prove it.  We need not grant the mantle of truth to far-flung and unproven possibility simply because one group or another legitimizes themselves by declaration. Show.  Do not say. An assertion is not a fact, regardless of how many times you repeat it -- unless you are a Democrat, of course . . .

Deism, regardless of how you frame it, forces a conclusion that has no basis other than belief.  And 'Alienism,' for wont of a better term, is no different.  Both begin with an assumption, unproven, and make conclusions that have no more validity than a child's belief in the Tooth Fairy.  We rather need a bit more proof than someone's personal convictions before we declare something to be objectively true.  You are certainly allowed to believe what you wish.  But you are certainly not allowed to make that belief into my law. That would be silly. 

From reading this, hummdaddy, I think that you are actually an athiest, as I am.  Though you reach for a natural solution (i.e. 'aliens') you logically reject the possibility of the supernatural (i.e. 'Gods').  Atheism, by definition, is exactly that rejection. We are far too small, too isolated, and too limited on our small planet to probably ever figure out the Universe.  But that fact does not automatically validate the most far-fetched and fantastical supernatural explanations.  Those are equally wrong. More so, by being wholly unsupported. At least out science is verifiable, though limited to what we can observe.    

The 'Aliens' position is no more satisfying, when you examine the scale of things, but I find it gratifying that you have at least thrown down on the side of the 'possibly logical' and have rejected the 'completely impossible.'  It is a step in the right direction.


----------



## vowell462 (Sep 20, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> .... then what makes you think the answers even exist?



Umm. I didnt say that I did. I just said im fascinated by the theory. Im also fascinated by religion.


----------

